# Army.ca Photo Challenge (April Contest)



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Mar 2007)

Ok folks, this time we're trying for something a bit different. For April, let's see what if you guys can put your photo editing abilities to good (?) use, and create some funny/interesting photos using the Army.ca logo.

I've attached a couple of samples of the logo you can use to get started, as well as a couple of "example" photos to get the creative juices flowing. As usual, the winning photo will earn it's creator a $80 CPGear gift certificate.

Standard Contest Rules Apply:


There are no limitations on photo subject, location, etc. but it has to contain the Army.ca logo, text, or other identifying mark.
The winner will receive an $80 CPGear gift certificate as a prize.
You can enter as many photos as you like.
Photos must be uploaded into the Army.ca Photo Contest album in the photo gallery in order to be eligible.
The winning entry will be selected based on rating and (if there is a tie) views or other factors.
The contest closes at midnight ET on April 30th, 2007.
OPSEC/PERSEC must be observed at all times.
Photos must be original, or contributor must hold the photo copyright.
All uploaded photos will be retained by Army.ca and may be used at a later date.
Photos must not be offensive in nature.
Photos from previous Army.ca Photo Contests are not eligible.

Related links


Army.ca Photo Contest Gallery
Upload a Photo

Remember, be creative, unique or humourous to increase your chances of winning. Good luck, and don't forget to rate the photos!

Please don't upload your photos until the clock ticks over to April! I'm going to be away, so I wanted to post the contest early. This also gives people a chance to get thinking or get started, but again, please don't upload your creations just yet.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Mar 2007)

My god Mike! A great idea! I have ideas already  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Mar 2007)

One done already, another in the making  ;D


----------



## Jacqueline (1 Apr 2007)

I just downloaded some  ;D. The logo's a bit grainy though, does anyone have any tips on how to ungrain it?


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Apr 2007)

Miss Jacqueline said:
			
		

> I just downloaded some  ;D. The logo's a bit grainy though, does anyone have any tips on how to ungrain it?


I have the same problem, don't know how to fix it though. Also, don't you think this one should have it's own album?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2007)

I've cleaned up the Photo album and moved all the March entries into their own sub-album. Upload away!


----------



## TN2IC (1 Apr 2007)




----------



## TN2IC (1 Apr 2007)




----------



## TN2IC (1 Apr 2007)




----------



## muffin (2 Apr 2007)

A good reason for job action???


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Apr 2007)

Alright all.

This month is mine,

Please get in there and vote for some of the most inspiring submissions by me!

dileas

tess


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Apr 2007)

Well done tess, those are good, I especially like the retro coin.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Apr 2007)

Thank you Mike,

And for those of you that need help, click on the links below;

Coin

Crusader

Let the games begin.

dileas

tess


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Apr 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Thank you Mike,
> 
> And for those of you that need help, click on the links below;
> 
> ...




Links are broken tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Apr 2007)

Keep trying,

They work.

dileas

tess


----------



## dangerboy (12 Apr 2007)

I could not get them to work either Johnny


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Apr 2007)

Argh,

Okay lemme try again....










Try clicking the pictures now.

dileas

tess


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Apr 2007)

They work now, nice touch tess.


----------



## Journeyman (12 Apr 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> *They work now,*



Mike probably disabled the links to your pics earlier


It's tough being paranoid _and_ having someone out to get you   >


----------



## proudnurse (13 Apr 2007)

I just added the colour version of the black and white Ambulance picture, I originally added... with the army.ca logo on it. It's now our official Med Team vehicle   hope it worked alright.. have never modified a picture to add something to it like that! Going to go over and see if it worked now! That was fun trying that out. Neat idea Mike!

~Rebecca


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Apr 2007)

Only hours left


----------



## Arsenal (30 Apr 2007)

Anyone have a pic of Bobbit? I wanted to put his head on there instead of the leaf and sword.


----------



## GAP (30 Apr 2007)

.


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Apr 2007)

Heh, those are pretty good.


----------



## proudnurse (1 May 2007)

I can't wait to see who won this time  has there been a final choice yet? Great job everyone!

~Rebecca


----------



## gaspasser (1 May 2007)

Will there be a contest for May?  Maybe mix it up some, photos of members in their workplace or on the job?  
Just a suggestion


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 May 2007)

Congratulations to BYT Driver who won by a nose with this entry:






Thanks to all who contributed! I'll try to come up with a contest for May before too much more of it slips away.


----------



## gaspasser (1 May 2007)

I humbly thank all of you who voted for my {quickly produced with snickering} photo. I personally enjoyed the one with Jack Layton, that was a scream! And the army dot see eh coin [I think they had them when I joined up]  Next one I'll put more umph into it.  
You'll all be pleased to know that I will proudly parade my milnet.ca swag and CPGear overseas like a rooster.


Cheers, BYTD


----------



## Mike Baker (2 May 2007)

Congrats BYTD! Yeah, I had the Layton one in mind way before April 1st, but the Harper one was the best in my opinion


----------



## gaspasser (2 May 2007)

Maybe we can push it and good ol' Stephen will sign a real proclamation calling for an army.ca Day...oops, now milnet.ca    
I can't wait for the next one to get the ol' grey cells working.
Cheers, BYTD


----------



## proudnurse (3 May 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Will there be a contest for May?  Maybe mix it up some, photos of members in their workplace or on the job?
> Just a suggestion



I think that would be a neat idea! By the way ~ Congrats on winning the Apr Contest! 

Rebecca


----------



## gaspasser (3 May 2007)

Thank you for both.  
It would also let us all know who's who in this zoo.  And why not, Base newspapers and the Maple LEaf show "people on the job".


----------



## deedster (7 May 2007)

Good job BYTD, I had tess' coin and Jack Layton as #2 and 3
I like the "on-the-job" idea!
D2


----------



## Mike Baker (7 May 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> and Jack Layton


Oh I am flattered


----------



## R. Wpg. Rif. (14 Aug 2007)

Is there another contest on the way?

John


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Aug 2007)

I've been terribly delinquent with the contests lately... I'll try to start them up again in September.


----------



## proudnurse (14 Aug 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I've been terribly delinquent with the contests lately... I'll try to start them up again in September.



Awesome Mike! In the meantime, maybe we could post idea's on what theme could be, and take a vote? 

~Rebecca


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Aug 2007)

Ideas are always good.


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Aug 2007)

How about remake of Propaganda posters with a milnet.ca theme?

dileas

tess


----------



## proudnurse (14 Aug 2007)

My idea to throw in would be any favourite landscape type photos' ie: sunset's, etc. 

~Rebecca


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Aug 2007)

September's contest: propose ideas for November's contest.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Aug 2007)

Photos of Canada Day Fireworks.


----------



## deedster (15 Aug 2007)

Photos of anything "Canada"


----------



## deedster (15 Aug 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I've been terribly delinquent with the contests lately... I'll try to start them up again in September.


You could get demoted for that Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Aug 2007)

...as I should!


----------



## deedster (15 Aug 2007)

Nah...you could never get "demoted"  ;D
Looking forward to participating in the next contest!
Cheers.


----------



## proudnurse (15 Aug 2007)

D Squared said:
			
		

> Photos of anything "Canada"



Good idea ~D~  

Rebecca


----------



## proudnurse (15 Aug 2007)

If we happen to decide on the 'anything Canada' theme for photo's, can we submit more than one to the contest? As D's suggestion has me thinking of a few ideas here! If not I'll just pick my favourite out of the ones I take  

~Rebecca


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Aug 2007)

Oh great,

The girls want sunsets and mapleaves, and the guys want kick aise war pics...???

dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (15 Aug 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Good Idea. I just made this one up, just now. I was going to put Panzer Kommander, but some how I forgot.
> 
> So everyones input, please? It is my first time using this program. For a 20 mintue job, it's pretty good.
> 
> Enjoy.



So?  Is that what the guys do at the Toll Booths in the Maritimes?


----------



## TN2IC (15 Aug 2007)

Augh.....


Wait one...

Okay fixed... Thanks George. Some reason spell check don't work on that program.  ;D








Okay try again...  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (15 Aug 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Oh great,
> 
> The girls want sunsets and mapleaves, and the guys want kick aise war pics...???
> 
> ...



What about a kick aise war pic that is Canadian, eh?  ;D


----------



## proudnurse (15 Aug 2007)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> What about a kick aise war pic that is Canadian, eh?  ;D



How about a photo contest then, no topic in particular... we can just add our favourites, and everyone can vote? We can have 'kick aise war pic's that are Canadian'

... and sunset type photo's or maple leaves  ;D

~Rebecca


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Aug 2007)

with this








meh, propaganda posters is my choice

dileas

tess


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Aug 2007)

Well, either way, I will enter some pictures so....its up to Mike, an don't matter to me what it will be.


----------



## proudnurse (15 Aug 2007)

So far, nice creative work Regulator and TN2IC  ;D  can't wait to see what everyone submits for the contest, also looking forward to seeing your photo's too MB! 

Cheers ~ Rebecca


----------



## TN2IC (16 Aug 2007)

Thanks  proudnurse.
                                Here is a new one to add. Anyone on the site is free to use my photos.







I know it ain't the best. But after a few beers it looks pretty good.


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## TN2IC (16 Aug 2007)

And this is why we need an art sub forum. So folks can submit own photo shop stuff. I know we got Photo Gallery, but it doesn't give us a chance to talk about our photos.


Regards,
TN2IC



P.S. I would like to hear some comments about my latest.  ;D


----------



## deedster (17 Aug 2007)

Excellent job TN21C !!!!!  You deserve a "promote" for that  8)


----------



## Journeyman (18 Aug 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> > *If we happen to decide on the 'anything Canada' theme for photo's...*
> 
> 
> *The girls want sunsets and maple leaves, and the guys want kick asse war pics...???*



Hmmm.....so...hypothetically...if a Canadian happened to be in a war zone...and had a tattoo incorporating a maple leaf.....on one particular body part or another.....

That may please both factions   -- just thinkin' aloud here.... >


----------



## navymich (18 Aug 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> *The girls want sunsets and maple leaves, and the guys want kick asse war pics...???*
> 
> Hmmm.....so...hypothetically...if a Canadian happened to be in a war zone...and had a tattoo incorporating a maple leaf.....on one particular body part or another.....



Canadian, check.  Maple leaf tattoos, check.  But last time I looked, North Bay wasn't a warzone.  Now my son's playroom on the other hand, certainly looks like one!


----------



## armyvern (18 Aug 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> *The girls want sunsets and maple leaves, and the guys want kick asse war pics...???*
> 
> Hmmm.....so...hypothetically...if a Canadian happened to be in a war zone...and had a tattoo incorporating a maple leaf.....on one particular body part or another.....
> 
> That may please both factions   -- just thinkin' aloud here.... >



Ankles...

Or other parts?? 



I have one that resembles the AF symbol on one of my parts .... would that work??  ???


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Aug 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ankles...
> 
> Or other parts??
> 
> ...





I don't know but I would love to see it work.  :-X

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (19 Aug 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I don't know but I would love to see it work.  :-X



You missed the operative word in my post Tess ...

I said it resembled the "*AF*" symbol ... therefore it doesn't work!!  >

Kidding ... I'm just kidding!!! (Couldn't resist though ...) There's actually pics on this site somewhere of me in a blue uniform.

I love the AF.  :-*


----------



## Journeyman (19 Aug 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> *Ankles...
> 
> Or other parts?*?


Other   >


----------



## armyvern (19 Aug 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Other   >



Liar.

Where's the proof??  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (19 Aug 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Liar.
> 
> Where's the proof??  ;D



It's with the chaps pics    ;D


----------



## armyvern (19 Aug 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It's with the chaps pics    ;D



Exactly why I said "ankle..."  >

Where the heck is Beach_Bum when I need backup??  :'(


----------



## rlh (19 Aug 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Other   >



JM, perhaps you should check your message box.  After that suggestion, it just might be FULL of offers to send you such "other" pics.  ~tee hee~


----------



## armyvern (19 Aug 2007)

rlh said:
			
		

> JM, perhaps you should check your message box.  After that suggestion, it just might be FULL of offers to send you such "other" pics.  ~tee hee~



Uhhhmmm, no.

We are soliciting pictoral proof of his statements FROM him ...


----------



## rlh (20 Aug 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Uhhhmmm, no.
> 
> We are soliciting pictoral proof of his statements FROM him ...



Maybe the truth is that he DOESN'T have any interesting tattoos OR other body parts!  Just all talk and no action.   >


----------



## deedster (20 Aug 2007)

:rofl:
...good one!


----------



## armyvern (20 Aug 2007)

rlh said:
			
		

> Maybe the truth is that he DOESN'T have any interesting tattoos OR other body parts!  Just all talk and no action.   >



I have been assured that there is one ... not in as interesting spot as one would hope though.


----------



## rlh (20 Aug 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I have been assured that there is one ... not in as interesting spot as one would hope though.



Anyone can CLAIM to have anything!  As I said before, all talk and NO action!   

Hey JM, are you going to just sit there and take all this abuse, or are you actually going to speak up and defend yourself?


----------



## deedster (20 Aug 2007)

rlh said:
			
		

> Hey JM, are you going to just sit there and take all this abuse, or are you actually going to speak up and defend yourself?


Or show us?


----------



## armyvern (20 Aug 2007)

rlh said:
			
		

> Anyone can CLAIM to have anything!  As I said before, all talk and NO action!
> 
> Hey JM, are you going to just sit there and take all this abuse, or are you actually going to speak up and defend yourself?



I'll back his claim.  

There is no doubt in my mind that he is posting a factual statement.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (20 Aug 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Canadian, check.  Maple leaf tattoos, check.  ....



Actually Mich, I think that you should post up those pics that you sent me last month of your new tattoo when the next contest is posted ...

Take one for the team!! It may be just what is required to coax JM out of his incredible (yeah ... ri-iight) shyness!!  >


----------



## navymich (20 Aug 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Actually Mich, I think that you should post up those pics that you sent me last month of your new tattoo when the next contest is posted ...
> 
> Take one for the team!! It may be just what is required to coax JM out of his incredible (yeah ... ri-iight) shyness!!  >



Wilco!  Actually, 2 of my tats have maple leaf themes.  Now if I'm not in a warzone, maybe I should find a warrior to pose with to cover off that 3rd requirement??


----------



## Jaydub (20 Aug 2007)

How about a seperate thread to display your Military Tattoos?  I have a pretty decent one of King Neptune.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Aug 2007)

You mean...................You have not yet tried to SEARCH "tattoos"?


----------



## Jaydub (20 Aug 2007)

I did.  Thank you for merging the previous threads.


----------



## armyvern (20 Aug 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Wilco!  Actually, 2 of my tats have maple leaf themes.  Now if I'm not in a warzone, maybe I should find a warrior to pose with to cover off that 3rd requirement??



Heck, there's got to be a male wearing a green relish suit on that Base somewhere!!  >


----------



## proudnurse (22 Aug 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> Canadian, check.  Maple leaf tattoos, check.  But last time I looked, North Bay wasn't a warzone.  Now my son's playroom on the other hand, certainly looks like one!



I hear you on that Mich! I worked hard for a while pre-vacation to get everything done and in order, accomplished that (although it took a bit more organizing, mostly through kid's stuff 2 days into my vacation) going back to work tomorrow, and looks like I'm going to have to start all over. And yes, once again starting with organizing kid's stuff 

Tonight though, we are still taking a break since technically vacation is _still_ not over, so will start... tomorrow  

~Rebecca


----------

